# Guide d'installation LinuxPPC2000



## simon (27 Novembre 2000)

Hello,

Après avoir passé, quelques heures, que dis-je quelques jours à installer Linux sur mon G4 muni d'un lecteur Zip j'ai décidé d'éviter cet en..., euh pardon, amusement aux futurs personnes qui veulent installer LinuxPPC2000 sur leur mac. Alors pour ce faire j'ai fais une petite page avec un guide de l'installation de LinuxPPC2000 sur un G4 avec un lecteur Zip.

http://home.urbanet.ch/urba13996 

En espèrant que cela pourra être utile à quelques personnes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
simon.ganiere@urbanet.ch
For A FREE TIBET
http://www.multimania.com/freetibet


----------

